# Σε βλέπω στην οθόνη του PC που μου έκλεψες



## drsiebenmal (Jun 2, 2011)

*Joshua Kaufman's Mac recovered with 'Hidden' app clues*

California police recovered a stolen laptop after a software program sent its owner the suspect's location and photograph taken on the Mac's camera.

Η ιστορία εδώ (BBC)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 2, 2011)

Ωραία ιστορία και πολύ χρήσιμο αυτό το software. Να υπήρχε τώρα και ένα όμοιο πρόγραμμα για τα PC...


----------

